# Any bad side effects storing frozen fish food in the freezer?



## default (May 28, 2011)

I know it sounds like a dumb question, but are there any problems? I've been storing bloodworms, brine, mysis, and cyclops on a top side shelf in a packed freezer that contains ice cream, meats, fruits, and other general foods.
There are kids in the household so I was wondering again if there are any issues regarding health problems.
Can't seem to find any sources online, so any inputs or opinions would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I do the same, should be totally safe as they are packaged and frozen


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Um .... isn't that where everyone store their frozen fish food?
I guess you can add a ziplog bag for personal hygiene.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

my gf bugs me to buy a new fridge, she said the freezer is for humans not for fish....


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Bad side effects? ...my wife always cooks them. I buy seafood medley for the fish and I'm always running out to buy more. But seriously I did have all the cubes in a separate tupperware away from our dinner. 

Now I have a small bar fridge next to the tank so I have no excuse to only be feeding pellets.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have noticed that once you have popped a cube, the foil can tear over the ones next to it. I've seen a bit of leakage when handling it, especially on hot days. I put the ones I have opened into a zip lock bag, so if there is any leakage, it's not going to get on anything else. Just a safety precaution, it's not like you store unwrapped food in a freezer anyway.

I also put deceased fish in zip bags in the freezer, if I can't return them right away and they are warranted, so they won't stink up the place. It's a freezer.. probably the safest place where germs are concerned in anyone's home.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> I have noticed that once you have popped a cube, the foil can tear over the ones next to it. I've seen a bit of leakage when handling it, especially on hot days. I put the ones I have opened into a zip lock bag, so if there is any leakage, it's not going to get on anything else. Just a safety precaution, it's not like you store unwrapped food in a freezer anyway.
> 
> I also put deceased fish in zip bags in the freezer, if I can't return them right away and they are warranted, so they won't stink up the place. It's a freezer.. probably the safest place where germs are concerned in anyone's home.


yeah, the freezing temperatures id in killing a lot of germs. As long as the exposed fish food does not physically contaminate anything that you are going to eat( like accidental spillage or random contact) then you should be perfectly fine. I have bloodworms in my main fridge at all times.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ya I've had a few cases similar to Fishfur, I've popper the block and the next one tears. If I leave it in the container I do notice freezer burn on it within a day or 2. Chances are it's not harmful, because my fish have eaten it and not died, but it looks ugly, and I wouldn't wanna eat it so why would my fish lol.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a bachelor that eats out all the time.
Frozen fish food is the only thing in my freezer.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Freezer burn mainly affects taste and texture. I don't know that fish even have taste buds, but many have a keen sense of smell. So if it altered taste, it surely would alter smell. And it's oxidized, so it would affect nutrient content as well.

I won't eat freezer burnt stuff, and I sure wouldn't feed it to my fish. One more reason to tuck the pack into a zip bag. Remove the air, no freezer burn.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Oh I wasn't referring to seafood mixes, but more for the insect larvae foods, I also understand the freezer should eliminate the pathogens, but it's still kinda blah knowing you have frozen bugs in your freezer.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I guess some of us just get used to the 'squick' factor. Roaches used to make me scream, now I just hunt the creepies down and vacuum them to roach hell. I raise flies, worms.. and feed crickets, and they are truly icky. It no longer bothers me much, though I do detest the cricket stench.
I put cinnamon and turmeric in my fly food, makes it smell pleasant.


----------

